

Pictures from the Norwegian street protest against the ISO approval of Microsoft's OOXML format. - RK
http://flickr.com/groups/750232@N22/pool/
With ODF already an ISO standard, many were not happy with the recent approval of OOXML as new document standard.  I Norway some people took it to the streets...
======
TrevorJ
Wow.

